# How to Change GDM Resolution In Gutsy



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

My GDM starts in 800*600 Mode, but i use 1024*768 Mode for my Desktop. Sometimes after i logon, the reso changes and i am shown with a Blank Screen.
While playing OpenArena in 800*600 reso, when i exit the game, it again shows a blank screen. I know something goes wrong while changing the reso to default 1034*768.
So what i want to is change the GDM reso to 1024*768 so that there is no change in resolution.
This is my xorg.conf contents
	
	



```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"SAMTRON 55V"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Monitor		"SAMTRON 55V"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```
& menu.list
	
	



```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
#
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
default		4

## timeout sec
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
# (normally the first entry defined).
timeout		10

## hiddenmenu
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours
#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the
# command 'lock'
# e.g. password topsecret
#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
# password topsecret

#
# examples
#
# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
# root		(hd0,0)
# makeactive
# chainloader	+1
#
# title		Linux
# root		(hd0,1)
# kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
#

#
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##
## default kernel options
## default kernel options for automagic boot options
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
# kopt=root=UUID=cb867895-bbad-4227-b919-bc2734454339 ro

## Setup crashdump menu entries
## e.g. crashdump=1
# crashdump=0

## default grub root device
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
# groot=(hd0,5)

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. alternative=true
##      alternative=false
# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. lockalternative=true
##      lockalternative=false
# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
## alternatives
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options
## e.g. lockold=false
##      lockold=true
# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options
##      altoptions=(recovery) single
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the
## alternative kernel options
## e.g. howmany=all
##      howmany=7
# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option
## e.g. memtest86=true
##      memtest86=false
# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
## can be true or false
# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
## can be true or false
# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-386
root		(hd0,5)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-386 root=UUID=cb867895-bbad-4227-b919-bc2734454339 ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386
quiet

title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-386 (recovery mode)
root		(hd0,5)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-386 root=UUID=cb867895-bbad-4227-b919-bc2734454339 ro single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386

title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
root		(hd0,5)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=cb867895-bbad-4227-b919-bc2734454339 ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
quiet

title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
root		(hd0,5)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=cb867895-bbad-4227-b919-bc2734454339 ro single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
root		(hd0,5)
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
quiet

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
root		(hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1
```


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

@rayim:remove all entries of resolution other than the default resolution u want.
also,edit /etc/usplash.conf and give correct resltn values.
I'll suggest u use below xorg.conf made for 1024x 768 as default resolution
Use this xorg.conf *exactly*.edit as sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do a CTRL+A and delete.then copy below contents,save and restart display.

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
        Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    Fontpath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "dbe"
    Load        "glx"
[B]     Load        "dri"[/B]
    Load        "ddc"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "freetype"
    Load        "bitmap"
    Load        "int10"
    Load        "vbe"
EndSection


Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Driver        "intel"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "SAMTRON 55V"
    [B]HorizSync       30.0-55.0
    VertRefresh     50.0-120.0[/B]
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "SAMTRON 55V"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Modes        "1024x768" 
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode 0666
EndSection
```
@rahim:I too have a samtron 56V 15"  monitor.the best resolution this monitor(or most 15" monitors) can give is 800x600@85Hz while 1024x768@60Hz is what you are using now.If u feel like using 800x600@85Hz,edit xorg.conf section "Display" to add the value accordingly.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Did exactly as you said but the GDM is still at 800*600
uslash.conf
	
	



```
# Usplash configuration file
xres=1024
yres=768
```


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^huh!it should not be!restart and try login to ubuntu again 
@rayim:also while in Gnome,go to menu System>preferences>Screen Resolution and select 1024x768@60hz as the preferred resolution;remember to do a "tick" to select the default resolution.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Arey baba I already did all that but still no luck.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^ 
	
	



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmm, do this (Adding a virtual resolution to XORG.CONF):


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "SAMTRON 55V"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Modes        "1024x768" 
        [B]Virtual      1024 768[/B]
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

This should fix it clean and nice.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Querty will it be like this  Virtual    "1024 768"?
Ok i did what querty & prakash bhai said and i rebooted after 2 reboots, voila, GDM is shown at 1024*768!!!! I dont know which one of yours solved it.
Thanks both of you.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

@rahim:I too was installing gutsy on my new harddisk(my 80GB sata went kaput  ).I too faced the difference in gdm resolution.for me,gdm resolution was something very high like 1184x xxx .I edited xorg.conf reloaded gdm thats it 

BTW,virtual mode sometimes will result in ur screen moving  I mean if u place the mouse in the extreme corner,the desktop will adjust(not much sure).


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok guys that solves the problem but my xorg.conf has become messy
	
	



```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
# values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
#
# You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
# For example:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"GLcore"
	Load		"v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Failsafe Device"
	Boardname	"vesa"
	Busid		"PCI:0:2:0"
	Driver		"vesa"
	Screen	0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Failsafe Monitor"
	Vendorname	"Samsung"
	Modelname	"Samsung Samtron 55v"
	Horizsync	30-55
	Vertrefresh	50-120
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync interlace +vsync
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Failsafe Device"
	Monitor		"Failsafe Monitor"
	Defaultdepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Virtual	1024	768
		Modes		"800x600@85"	"800x600@60"	"800x600@75"	"832x624@75"	"800x600@72"	"1024x768@60"	"800x600@56"	"1024x768@43"	"640x480@85"	"640x480@75"	"640x480@72"	"640x480@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```
Any problem with it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 8, 2008)

No, I think its alright, just many modes (RR) listed. Unless something breaks again, don't bother changing it. 

I don't know what the dpkg-reconfigure would have suggested but for me the Virtual 1024 768 (No quotes necessary) always works.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Main toh dar hi gaya tha.
OK thanks


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

^no.u r using vesa driver  change that to "intel"
vesa means slow graphics,no 3d rendering.

either use my xorg.conf or edit to use intel driver and ur module section lacks "dri","glx"  etc which are needed.
also ur xorg.conf seems the one from fedora?or from X -configure?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi prakash bhai i used your xorg.conf and restarted gdm by sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, but it doesnt change anything. The GDM is still at 800x600.

So i used querty's suggestion and when rebooted i was shown with a dialog box to reconfigure the graphics and when i clicked on configure the "Screen & Graphics" poped up but there was no option for 1024x768, only 800x600 @ 85 , so i chose it anyway. Again i rebooted and this time GDM was at 1024x768, but it messed up my xorg.conf as pointed out by you, but the screen is all right but i couldnt turn-on Compiz.
Now suggest me a way Prakash Bhai.


----------

